# Sorry Sheep for doubting you...



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Sheep are smart! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GybS_fZeaBg


----------



## secuono (Feb 12, 2013)

Really cool, I knew my sheep weren't dumb at all, but that is one heck of a smart little mr sheep!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 12, 2013)

That's so cute!  And really cool!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2013)

what a great sheep trainer...didn't know there were any!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2013)

That is so cool!!!!


----------

